# OT- McDonalds HS All American Game Tonight



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I cannot find the roster for the life of me but here's just a set up for it and some of the players who is playing. I would think Brendan Wright of UNC is playing as well. But I don't see him there

I get to see some of Chase Budinger at least 



McDonald's All-American game

• Who: 48 of America's best high school senior basketball players, selected from more than 2,500 nominees.

• When: 10 p.m. tonight

• Where: Cox Arena, San Diego

• TV: Live on ESPN. Monday's Jam Fest and the girls game will be shown after Wednesday night's boys game.

• East boys to watch: 7-1 center Greg Oden (Ohio State), 6-1 guard Mike Conley (Ohio State), 6-4 guard Wayne Ellington (North Carolina), 6-5 guard Javaris Crittenton, 6-5 forward Gerald Henderson Jr. (Duke).

• West boys to watch: 6-5 guard Daequan Cook (Ohio State), 6-9 forward Darrell Arthur (undecided), 6-8 forward Chase Budinger (Arizona), 6-10 forward Kevin Durant (Texas), 6-6 guard Jon Scheyer (Duke).`


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

The East squad has the 3 Carolina boys. Wayne Ellington who is the nations best SG. Tywon Lawson who is the nations best PG, and Brandon Wright who is the nations best PF. I'm ready to see them show their stuff. But when is the dunk/3pt contests showing on TV?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

damn, those guys to go with what you already have? OSU-UNC finals maybe? lol 

but yeah, I have no idea. Maybe check ESPNS listings for today and next few days or so?


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

With what we got already, and add those 3 guys plus 2 other big guys who have had 20/20 games this year and I think we're going to be even better than our 2005 National title team, and the best college team since UNLV won their title in 90.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Carbo04 said:


> With what we got already, and add those 3 guys plus 2 other big guys who have had 20/20 games this year and I think we're going to be even better than our 2005 National title team, and the best college team since UNLV won their title in 90.



pretty strong statements there. damn.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

dude, they had the competition stuff after.

Chase Budinger was robbed. his first 2 dunks were INSANE. I couldn't believe those. perfect score. Then he went between the legs for a dunk in the 2nd rd and even though he missed it for his hero Vince Carter. He shouldve won. But wow, he is so athletic. I can't wait till next yr. Shakur and Williams need to stay damnit. Now we need some kind of front court next yr lol.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Yea, Zona can be good and Oden is a shotblocking machine. But I can't wait until the college dunk/3 point contests tomorrow on ESPN.

Dunkers are David Noel (UNC), Rodney Carney (Memphis), Marice Ager (Michigan State), some other. Where the hell is Hassan Adams though?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Carbo04 said:


> Yea, Zona can be good and Oden is a shotblocking machine. But I can't wait until the college dunk/3 point contests tomorrow on ESPN.
> 
> Dunkers are David Noel (UNC), Rodney Carney (Memphis), Marice Ager (Michigan State), some other. Where the hell is Hassan Adams though?


They should let Oden by pass college and let him enter lol. Screw everyone else. Then Knicks would be pissed cuz Bulls could've got him possibly with their pick. Even with that said, I think it's Bulls choice for, this yr or next yrs top pick. Not too sure. If thats the case. Knicks coulda went out with Eddy Curry. They've done what they did this yr even w/o him. Morons.


damn, when it is on? I can't wait to see Carney.

I guess, Hassan is not in it? Maybe there is more than just 3?


BTW Suns play the Pacers on TNT as well at 8


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

There is more than 3, but I forget the rest. No, Hassan sadly isn't in it. It's on at either 8 or 9 on ESPN or ESPN 2.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

dissonance19 said:


> dude, they had the competition stuff after.
> 
> Chase Budinger was robbed. his first 2 dunks were INSANE. I couldn't believe those. perfect score. Then he went between the legs for a dunk in the 2nd rd and even though he missed it for his hero Vince Carter. He shouldve won. But wow, he is so athletic. I can't wait till next yr. Shakur and Williams need to stay damnit. Now we need some kind of front court next yr lol.


Henderson's wasn't a perfect 60 IMO.

Chase's 3rd dunk was a pefect 60 IMO....IF he made it on his first try. The fact he had to try it a second time took off those two points.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Henderson just got Dook media bias love.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

dmilesai said:


> Henderson's wasn't a perfect 60 IMO.
> 
> Chase's 3rd dunk was a pefect 60 IMO....IF he made it on his first try. The fact he had to try it a second time took off those two points.


yeah I agree. and youre probably right about the 2 pts. You see LT and Gates faces? lol 

As, I said, Chase amazed me with how athletic he is to be able to do that and those others. No one was kidding when they talked about him like that, ****.


lol carbo's pulling the Dook bias love thing already! classic.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Hey, got to.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

dissonance19 said:


> yeah I agree. and youre probably right about the 2 pts. You see LT and Gates faces? lol
> 
> As, I said, Chase amazed me with how athletic he is to be able to do that and those others. No one was kidding when they talked about him like that, ****.
> 
> ...


Yeah...It was amazing him watching him do that on my team...I had the best seat too, right on my bench.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Carbo04 said:


> With what we got already, and add those 3 guys plus 2 other big guys who have had 20/20 games this year and I think we're going to be even better than our 2005 National title team, and the best college team since UNLV won their title in 90.


Don't know about that one.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

Chase might be the best Volley Ball player in the world right now and he could make some major bucks and elevate the sport. He is a world class Volley Ball player just out of High School. He is looking at Olympic Gold in that sport. 

I hope we don't lose the next great white american BB player to freaking Volley Ball, that sucks.


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

I was there at the game...chase looked great. also impressed by thaddeus young and gerald henderson. the longer-haired Lopez looked like a great hustler.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

benfica said:


> Chase might be the best Volley Ball player in the world right now and he could make some major bucks and elevate the sport. He is a world class Volley Ball player just out of High School. He is looking at Olympic Gold in that sport.
> 
> I hope we don't lose the next great white american BB player to freaking Volley Ball, that sucks.


Trust me, he won't go to volleyball, unless if he somehow doesn't make it in the NBA. Volleyball is his "fun" sport now, even though his brother and sister are also amazing at it. His sister plays pro in Europe and his brother Duncan is one of the two best players on the 6th ranked team in the nation (CSULB).


----------

